

Microsoft Seeks to Put the Hot Back in Hotmail - edw519
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/05/microsoft-hotmail-facelift/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
Mark_B
They can start by getting rid of the spammy taglines at the end of outgoing
email messages.

~~~
sutro
I just started using Hotmail's new comment authoring system.

 _Sent from Hotmail Commenter 1.5.4 (TM)! Where do you want Windows 7 Service
Pack 3 Hotfix 362354 to take you today!?_

